# Hello All



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Hi my name's Matt I live in England, I love deer stalking, fox calling, wildlife photography but most of all my beautiful girlfriend Roberta. Look forward to getting to know you all.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Glad to have ya back Matt! Always great to have ya around.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thank you mate.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thank you sir!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Your RIGHT SHE is Beautiful------and welcome to the site Old Buddy----sb







*


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Glad to meet ya, welcome back.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

She's beautiful and you're still well......Matt.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Mattuk.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thank you guys, I'll let Roberta know you said those kind things about her.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Welcome back.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Glad to see you posting again. Do us all a favor and take some pictures of the Olympic goings on like buildings/venues etc....your're one of two members there and it would be something different than our usual fare here.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Antlerz22 said:


> Glad to see you posting again. Do us all a favor and take some pictures of the Olympic goings on like buildings/venues etc....your're one of two members there and it would be something different than our usual fare here.


Thank you.

I think you'd best watch the TV for that as apart from watching Bolt run I hate the bloody Olympic's and wish it was not being held in England so that all the money thats been wasted on it could be put to good use elsewhere. We play football, cricket, rugby, tennis and golf not lets see who can run round in a circle the fastest or chuck a spear!!!
















Plus I don't live in London!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

I didnt figure you lived close to London by your previous postings. However I didnt know you didnt like the Olympics. Im leaning that way as well, its nothing more than a "civilized" way of posturing/touting on who is better. And not simply and soley driven to acknowledge the person behind the feat vs where they came from. However!! it doesnt mean its not worth photographing from the roadway, or some advantageous viewpoint; vs actually paying to attend and "support". Lastly you are a photographer in every sense of the word, so it seemed logical to ask you. Just a thought!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Wildlife Photography!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

The worst part is many of the so-called US teams are made up of professionals and not the people who've worked their butts off to make it there. I would however like to watch the shooting competitions but I know they won't make it to TV. Think I'll watch Lawrence Welk reruns instead.....LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Count the bubbles !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

a 1,and a 2, and a 3.......


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I see you guys are familiar with it too. Grandma used to stay with us on weekends and never missed it. UGH !! PBS plays reruns every Sat. Evening and it's hilarious to see.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Between Lawrence and Ed that's about all that my grandparents watched. Well other than Grandma watching "The Edge of Night"


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

And as the sand tumbles so do the days of our lives.


----------

